# Used show carts



## mydaddysjag (Jun 15, 2009)

Lately I have been looking at a lot of show carts, and it seems that I can always find used Jerald full size carts that need refinished (painted etc) for between $250 and $500, but have NEVER seen a mini sized one in similar condition for less than $800-$1000 Just wondering why a Mini sized jerald cart used is worth more than a horse sized jerald used when both are in the same condition. Im sure there is a logical reason, Im just not seeing it.


----------



## Lacie (Jun 16, 2009)

I have found that miniature tack is usually more expensive that full size horse tack... Which dissappointed me, but eh. Considering you get huge cuts off of feed bills maybe it evens out? I dont know... It didn't make sense to me either...

AND you must consider the demand for driving carts in the mini world is much larger than the demand in the full size horse world. It's all about supply and demand.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 16, 2009)

Lacie said:


> AND you must consider the demand for driving carts in the mini world is much larger than the demand in the full size horse world. It's all about supply and demand.



That would be my answer as well


----------



## shalamara minis (Jun 16, 2009)

There is a big demand for used mini carts and so it keeps the price up.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 16, 2009)

The Jerald that was for sale at the Derby Day auction needed the patent replaced (it was pretty worn) and some touch ups, and it went for $2200!




You could almost get a new one for that!

We traded a tiny stallion for a 10YO Jerald last January. It, too, needed the patent replaced, which is easier than you think to do. Now, I have a LOVELY "new" showcart. It was only about $300 to replace ALL of the patent, including the boot. We also replaced the shaft tips, as they were corroded.

Just be certain the shafts aren't cracked- anything else can be repaired/replaced easily. The shafts CAN be replaced, but I'd bet that's NOT and easy job!

And if you take care of your cart, it will last your lifetime- provided you don't wrap it around a tree or something....





Lucy


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm just picturing myself , my horse and my Jerald wrapped around a tree......................................................................................

.........................


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 19, 2009)

gatorbait4sure said:


> I'm just picturing myself , my horse and my Jerald wrapped around a tree...............................................................................................................


Scary, huh?





Right after we got my cart all fixed up, I got my "test" drive with Sunny and Pinkie, Jane hooked Lotto to it to see how it compared in ride to her brand new Jerald. He was a bit wired, and then jumped and started cantering. I heard a "crunch" as he cut WAY too close to the tree....



Fortunately he only caught the edge of the hub and it was fine. Tree was OK, too.... I almost had heart failure.

No, she isn't allowed to drive in my cart anymore.





Lucy


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 19, 2009)

We have 2 like new Jerald mini show carts each listed for $1400

on our sale page. If any one is interested in looking at used carts


----------



## ruffian (Jun 19, 2009)

I know a fellow who whose horse broke BOTH shafts of his Houghton cart. I was shocked that he was able to find a guy and get them both replaced for less than $300.


----------

